# Fische im Bachlauf



## BonnieundClyde (14. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

letzte Woche schauen wir in unseren Bachlauf und was sehen wir da? Mückenlarven? Im fliessendne Gewässer?  
Nach genauerem Betrachten hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass es Fische waren, inzwischen wissen wir auch, dass es Elritzen sind. Da diese nicht in den Bachlauf schwimmen können, können wir uns nur vorstellen, das die Bachlaufpumpe Laich angesaugt hat. Die Grösseren konnten wir schon in den Teich umsiedeln, aber täglich kommen wieder ganz Kleine zum Vorschein. 
Hatte sonst noch jemand dieses Phänomen?

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Bachlauf*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

warum sollen die nicht in den Bachlauf schwimmen können. Das Wasser fließt doch zurück in den Teich, oder? Und Elritzen halten sich eh für Mini-Lachse und steigen gerne Fließgewässer hoch. Bei uns machen das übrigens zwei __ Moderlieschen mit Vorliebe und überwinden dabei eine ca. 3 cm hohe Stufe.

Allerdings, wenn die Bachlaufpumpe auch größere Teile verarbeiten kann, ist de Möglichkeit des Ansaugens natürlich auch wahrscheinlich.

Allerdings, wie gesagt, solange das Wasser in Teich zurückfließt, würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.

Liebe Grüße 
Christine


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Bachlauf*



> Hatte sonst noch jemand dieses Phänomen?



Ja hatte ich!! Und zwar mit Koi letztes Jahr.: 

Aber letztendlich sind sie alle ( bis auf jene die ich abfischte) über den Pflanzenfilter wieder dort angekommen, wo sie eigentlich hingehörten. Momentan tummeln sich bei mir im Bachlauf zig junge Gründlinge.Auch diese
flutschten wohl durch die Pumpe.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## BonnieundClyde (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Bachlauf*

Hallo,

wir gehen eher davon aus, dass der Laich über die Pumpe angesaugt wurde, da der Einlauf in den Teich gut 10 cm höher ist, als die Wasseroberfläche. Glauben nicht, dass die Elritzen da "hochklettern".
Werden mal weiter beobachten  

Grüsse aus der Moorkate,
Elisa und Thomas


----------



## BonnieundClyde (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fische im Bachlauf*

Moin,

nun wissen wir endlich, wie unsere kleinen Elritzen in den Bachlauf kamen. Waren grade im Garten und plötzlich bewegt sich etwas ganz hektisch im Bachlauf. Drei Elritzen schwammen gegen die Strömung. Verhalten sich also doch wie kleine Lachse   
Dabei haben sie am Einlauf in den Teich auf einer Länge von ca. 30 cm einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 15 cm überwunden  
Nie hätten wir gedacht, dass sie es schaffen würden, hätten wir es nicht welbst gesehen!
Dann haben wir wohl bald wieder Nachwuchs


----------

